# 8 MM Mauser Rebuild



## robertkulp (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a sport 8mm mauser that I'm thinking of having converting to a more popular caliber. The gun shoots like a lazer but standard 8mm rounds lack power. Not sure if buying reloading equipment is smart or just switching to another caliber  3006 or 308  300 win mag??. Any suggestions or opinions is appreciated


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 10, 2010)

If you have a fine shooting rifle,why not leave it alone,and buy, or build another one that doesn't shoot so well? A man can't have too many rifles. Mausers are works of art as they are,IMVHO.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 10, 2010)

You will spend more money getting a gunsmith to properly fit a barrel to your action than you will getting reloading gear for the 8MM. You make the 8MM really shine with handloading.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 10, 2010)

robertkulp said:


> I have a sport 8mm mauser that I'm thinking of having converting to a more popular caliber. The gun shoots like a lazer but standard 8mm rounds lack power. Not sure if buying reloading equipment is smart or just switching to another caliber  3006 or 308  300 win mag??. Any suggestions or opinions is appreciated



I'm curious, but what do you hunt that the 8 mm doesn't have the power to kill.

If you want to bump the power, run down some Norma loads, and be prepared to lighten the wallet significantly.


----------



## robertkulp (Oct 10, 2010)

OK I think I'm hearing to stay with the 8mm and reload. I've reloaded some shotgun shells years ago but never rifle shells. Suggestions on what I need to get the job done that doesn't cost a fortune. I fine with equipment that is slow as I wont be reloading a ton of shells. I just want some shells that can reach out. Standard 8mm shells leave the barrel at 2200 fps. I'm looking to get 2800-3000.


----------



## thomasr (Oct 10, 2010)

I sporterized a 8mm Yugo 24/47.  Had every intent on re-chambering it to 7/08, but upon examining it closely I realized that my particular rifle had been re-arsenaled and had a brand new barrel.  Couldn't see swapping out a new barrel without shooting it for a while so I pressed forward with the sporterizing.  After working up a decent rifle, like you I was a little disappointed at the ammo available for it.  Hornady was making a good round for it but they discontinued it, so that was the catalyst that got me into reloading.  I now have a couple reloads...185 grn. Corelokt, and a 180 grn, BT....that plain knock the heck out of a deer at near, or (slightly) better than some standard 30/06 loads.  And it shoots an honest 1/2 inch group at 100 yards.  I don't have a chronograph but supposedly my latest BT load should be leaving the barrel around 2750 fps.  I tried some hotter loads but accuracy suffered so I backed them down.  Don't get too caught up in the quest for speed...the ole 8mm in most any form has plenty for anything we can hunt in GA.  My ole 8mm has now become my favorite deer rifle.  Reloading gets the real potential out of it.  Good luck!!


----------



## weagle (Oct 10, 2010)

My primary hunting rifle is a 8mm mauser.   You are correct that the standard american loads are pretty tame, but they are a little more potent than the 30-30 and plenty for deer hunting.  Having said that, find some european loads like the Norma (expensive) or the Prvi Partizan ($17.50 @ midway) 

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=274276 

and you will get 30-06 level performance.

Personally I handload for my 8x57 and you can get a lee classic handloader for about $30 or spend $60 and get a Lee press and dies.  Either way you can build excellent, high quality, powerful 8x57 rounds that will handle any game animal in North America.  

Weagle


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 11, 2010)

You can also form brass out of 30-06 brass for the 8MM. I have a good bit of it...Keep your gun the way it is and reload that ol girl. It may surprise you...


----------



## BigBlack (Oct 11, 2010)

x2 what EMC-GUN said.  I keep all military 30-06 cases seperate to make 8x57 out of.  The military cases do not have caliber's stamped on head.


----------



## mwood1985 (Oct 11, 2010)

the way i feel about the old military calibers for hunting is as follows..the 8mm mauser worked pretty darn well in the world wars and so did the 30-06 and the 7.62x54 an the .308 when it was 7.62. if a soldier can shoot at 600 yards and hit the enemy and we are having trouble stopping game maybe we just need to learn to place our shots better


----------



## robertkulp (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks all. I saw the Nosler shells at Midway at 2600fps 180 gain and a few others. Spendy little things but now I have the option I was looking for without changing calibers or reloading. If I ever get drawn for an Elk hunt, I'll have a capable gun


----------



## Big7 (Oct 21, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> I'm curious, but what do you hunt that the 8 mm doesn't have the power to kill.
> 
> If you want to bump the power, _run down some Norma loads, and be prepared to lighten the wallet significantly_.



Or just get some 
http://www.prvipartizan.com/

or some
http://www.sellier-bellot.cz/ammunition-map.php?ammunition=rifle

These are FULL power loads.

USA mfg's won't load them up to reg. specs like they do in Europe.

These WILL do the job...  Bout' like a 30-06..


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 22, 2010)

mwood1985 said:


> the way i feel about the old military calibers for hunting is as follows..the 8mm mauser worked pretty darn well in the world wars and so did the 30-06 and the 7.62x54 an the .308 when it was 7.62. if a soldier can shoot at 600 yards and hit the enemy and we are having trouble stopping game maybe we just need to learn to place our shots better





Probably the most groundbreaking truth I have ever seen on GON!!! Well put!!


----------



## Dakotaman (Nov 11, 2010)

The 8mm Mauser is actually quite similar to the venerable 30-06 but it is even better on North America's biggest game if necessary. If you have a good accurate barrel, I wouldn't change it unless you don't like the contour. Handloading will give you much greater versatility like that we have come to enjoy in the 30-06. You can load 125g bullets that go over 3100 fps for varmints, deer and antelope hunting. The 180g traveling at about 2750 fps is a big timber rifle for deer and elk. You can get nice big 200+ grain bullets for special situations. Reloading is fun and reduces the overall cost of shooting to the point where a day at the range is not like ripping up $20 bills. You can start with used equipment off of ebay if you want to cut costs. RCBS equipment is very good and lasts forever. It can be relatively economical if you look for a used kit from someone who is getting out of the business. Often they sell press, scale, loading manual, case trimmers and misc. tools for much less than they would cost if purchased individually. I have seen used kits for under $50. RCBS Jr press and 8mmx57 dies with a powder scale and reloading book will get you started. Get a Lee case trimmer for about $10 and you are ready to go. Then you get bullets, primers and powder for your loads according to the loading manual. If you don't like the contour or the cartridge, you can sure change the barrel but it could cost almost as much as a new rifle. I recently put a premium varmint contour 26" stainless .300 Dakota barrel on my Mauser action and it shoots 2 inch groups at 600 yards. It is amazing but way too much for anything in Georgia. I also put a relatively inexpensive 25-06 barrel on one and it shoots 1/4 inch groups at 100 yards. That Mauser action is great for hunting. Good luck!


----------



## jglenn (Nov 12, 2010)

there's always the option to have it re-chambeed to 8mmX 06. this was a very common conversion years ago as 06 brass was easy to find and cheap 

simply matter of running the reamer in to create the round  on your existing barrel.

down side is you have to hand load.


----------

